

Ask HN: what are the current trends in naming companies? - erikstarck

Flickr and Flattr and Jaxtr all feel a little 2005. What's the current trend in naming your startups, if any?
======
charliepark
Part of naming strategy involves _not_ sounding like everyone else. So you
might not want to intentionally sound like other startups that have emerged
lately.

That being said, I've seen a handful of .io TLD names in the last few months.
Other than that, I'm not sure of any recent "trends".

~~~
erikstarck
Yeah, .com domains seem to be "out" these days.

*ify names are fairly common. Spotify, Storify...

------
devmonk
Look at the names that come up in this search:

<http://searchyc.com/rate+my+startup>

